# Projector Screen for Backdrop



## colestephen (Feb 11, 2011)

I've been thinking about turning an unused room in my house into a studio and I have a question about backdrops.

I was wondering if anyone has tried this or know if it will work any good.  

Use a projector screen as a backdrop for portraits and display the image using a projector behind the screen.  

I'm wondering how this will turn out when taking pictures or it, and also the it will react to the studio lights.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 11, 2011)

uhhhhh.. once the flash fires or you turn on the light, you cant really see the projection. You must use a very dim light that wont overpower the background. You probably have to shoot with really high ISO.


----------



## colestephen (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah that's what I was thinking, probably not worth the time and effort to even try it.  Better to go with the traditional backdrops at least I know they will work right?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 11, 2011)

there are no rules man.  You can do creative things.  For example you can use the projector as main light on the subject.  You can add pattern on someone skin.  I am sure it has been done.


----------



## Opher (Feb 11, 2011)

you can fire a speedlight (flash) through a patterned transparency. (same concept of a projector just a heck of a lot more light)


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.virtualbackgrounds.net/pages/technology.html


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 11, 2011)

you can also use barn doors and make sure no light hit the projector screen.


----------



## Opher (Feb 11, 2011)

"http://www.diyphotography.net/endless-backdrops-and-patterns-for-a-penny"
This is what i was talking about for back drops...  just incase i dont make sense(it happens a lot)


----------

